# Hardest/Tedious gold badges to get?



## Chocofruit (Oct 2, 2015)

*If you're reading this before voting, just wanna tell you the majority voted for the streetpass bagde, so if you could vote for something else to create some diversity that would be great thank you! 


Sounds just as it is, just a poll created to see what peoples opinion is, on what the hardest/Most tedios gold badge is to get!*

!Thank you!

_If you're wondering what the requirements for each bagde is, here is a page for it : http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Badge_

*If you wanna see what the polls are going towards, click HERE.*​


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 2, 2015)

For me it's street pass. I live in a small town, so it took forever to get the bronze. I pretty much gave up on getting silver or gold.

Another one was the Island medals. I think you need 3000 to get the gold. It was a long, tedious job.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 2, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> For me it's street pass. I live in a small town, so it took forever to get the bronze. I pretty much gave up on getting silver or gold.
> 
> Another one was the Island medals. I think you need 3000 to get the gold. It was a long, tedious job.



Yeah those are usually the hardest for some people, specially the Streetpass one, but I chose the medalist one because you actually need 5000 medals to get the gold bagde xD! That is a stunning amount. But also because the streetpass is only hard to some people and, very VERY easy for some people.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeah streetpass would be hard for a lot of people depending on where you live and who else has as 3ds that lives around the area, etc. The badges kind off piss me off too because they don't really do anything and there just something that's there, I'm missing a lot and they don't have any real value so it's just like whyyyy. XD


----------



## Burumun (Oct 2, 2015)

For me, it's probably Bell Saver. StreetPasser is hard, too, but I could probably manage it if I went out of my way for it. Bell Saver seems impossible, having only 28 million after 2 years of playing. :/


----------



## ACLover (Oct 2, 2015)

Gold medalist is hard because to get gold you'll have to obtain bronze and silver first, and I feel like Phineas or whatever his name is never comes to my town, I barly see him lol


----------



## Burumun (Oct 2, 2015)

ACLover said:


> Gold medalist is hard because to get gold you'll have to obtain bronze and silver first, and I feel like Phineas or whatever his name is never comes to my town, I barly see him lol



I'm pretty sure you can get two levels in one visit, I think I've done it with the K.K. Slider one, since you can stay and listen to more of his songs.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 2, 2015)

the streetpass one
i've only ever gotten 1 streetpass for acnl so getting the bronze would be a dream come true. lol


----------



## kawaii_princess (Oct 2, 2015)

Out of all of them, I'll probably never get the bug professor (only because I cannot, for the life of me, catch a tarantula or scorpion. Doesn't mean I'll stop trying!


----------



## Born2BWild (Oct 2, 2015)

Streetpasser. I don't even have the bronze one yet.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 2, 2015)

The streetpass badge by far as it requires real life physical people to pass you. They must also have ACNL. It will be the one category of badges that I'll be happy to get bronze in.


----------



## Astro Cake (Oct 2, 2015)

Island medalist or weed hunter.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 2, 2015)

Medalist... who has time for that? You only get like 16 at max for every tour, thats like at least 300+ tours.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 2, 2015)

The balloon popping badge. Why can't balloons appear more often ;-;

I also agree with the Streetpass one. Not everyone can easily Streetpass people with AC:NL.


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 2, 2015)

street passing, I got the bronze and that will be all I will ever get.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 2, 2015)

Thank you guys for posting so much! I love this community! But yeah I agree with most of you, those are the hardest tours, and now that I think about it the medalist tour is pretty darn hard! xD Specially when *The Hidden Owl* said this 





> Medalist... who has time for that? You only get like 16 at max for every tour, thats like at least 300+ tours.



But yeah let's calculate, the max amount of Medals you can get is 20 from these tours : *Spider-Crab Diving tour*, *Giant-Dragonfly Discovery tour* and *Tuna Kahuna tour*.

So that means you have to do one of those tours atleast 250+ times and that would be in minutes :

If you did the Tuna Kahuna Tour 250 times, it would take = 1500+ Minutes!
If you did the Giant-Dragonfly Tour 250 times, it would take = 1750+ Minutes!
If you did the Spider-Crab Diving Tour 250 times, it would take = 2000+ Minutes!

Basically means that there is no easy way out in the Gold Medalist Badge! 
Thank you! xD


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 2, 2015)

I'll just BUMP this so we get more votes in.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 3, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## mayorcarlie (Oct 3, 2015)

I feel sorry for all you guys living in places with rare street passes  I pass at least 1 a day on my way to/from work and always took it for granted.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 3, 2015)

expert weed puller. since my town is in beautiful ordinance and weeds doesnt really grow, its hard for me to get even the silver weed badge.


----------



## acnladdict (Oct 3, 2015)

i think its the KK slider gold badge because even if u TT, some people have dreamies and cant afford to TT 7days later and will have to TT 2 days then check if someones moving every time


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 3, 2015)

acnladdict said:


> i think its the KK slider gold badge because even if u TT, some people have dreamies and cant afford to TT 7days later and will have to TT 2 days then check if someones moving every time



Yeah you got a point there! though everytime K.K. comes to town I usually listen to him about 20 times, it's tedious, but atleast I'll get the bagde quicker. xD


----------



## yoyo98 (Oct 3, 2015)

Expert streetpass for sure... I only have the silver one and I've had this game since December 24th, 2013. ._.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 3, 2015)

Isn't it quite the obvious to know what it is when you rarely ever get any streetpasses?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 3, 2015)

Expert streetpass for sure!  I've had my 3DS and New leaf for only like a year or so, but I still have zero streetpasses except for special event ones that don't give you anything in-game (just for the streetpass plaza awards stuff)
R.I.P. all gold badges R.I.P. all badges


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Oct 3, 2015)

I'd say the gold medalist badge It's just really time-consuming, especially when you don't have others to play with, so you don't earn the bonus medals.
There are a few others that are quite tedious, like catching 5,000 bugs & fish, but I tend to just work away at it while I'm watching TV or on Skype or whatever so it's not so bad.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 3, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> I'd say the gold medalist badge It's just really time-consuming, especially when you don't have others to play with, so you don't earn the bonus medals.
> There are a few others that are quite tedious, like catching 5,000 bugs & fish, but I tend to just work away at it while I'm watching TV or on Skype or whatever so it's not so bad.



I have to agree with you! The streetpass bagde is hard, but only for some people. But for the Medalist bagde, you have to cnoncentrate, take your time, and it's the same for everyone.
Also in a previous post I did the calculations, and it's quiet stunning xD


> But yeah let's calculate, the max amount of Medals you can get is 20 from these tours : *Spider-Crab Diving tour*, *Giant-Dragonfly Discovery tour* and *Tuna Kahuna tour*.
> 
> So that means you have to do one of those tours atleast 250+ times and that would be in minutes :
> 
> ...


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 3, 2015)

The hardest to me is the streetpass badge, I only have the bronze one from streetpassing with myself with my old 3DS lol


----------



## Dorian (Oct 3, 2015)

Seems I am in the majority. The street passer is annoying as heck!


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 3, 2015)

Kitty2201 said:


> The hardest to me is the streetpass badge, I only have the bronze one from streetpassing with myself with my old 3DS lol





Dorian said:


> Seems I am in the majority. The street passer is annoying as heck!



I do understand partially why everyone is saying the Streetpass bagde is hard! xD  Even I think it's hard, but personally I think the Gold medalist bagde is the hardest, but yeah.

(This post is a disguised "Bump")


----------



## milkyi (Oct 3, 2015)

Streetpass, Jesus, that took me for FREAKING ever to get  My sister was the one actually getting it for me but WHATEVER I got it!


----------



## Skyeisthelimit (Oct 3, 2015)

i think its the weed puller...some people say it counts in the dream town and some say it doesnt. who even leaves their town so messy anyway? o_o


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 3, 2015)

Skyeisthelimit said:


> i think its the weed puller...some people say it counts in the dream town and some say it doesnt. who even leaves their town so messy anyway? o_o



Yeah! The weed puller is very hard, though an easy method to obtain it, is to ask people with cycling towns if you could get to weed their town.  But yeah, it's still VERY tedious to get!


----------



## Locket (Oct 3, 2015)

Street pass. In al the time I've been playiong AC, I've only had two houses in my whole thing.


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 3, 2015)

I picked the street pass badge. Unless I travel to Japan or somewhere that carrying your DS around a lot is common, I will never get this badge. In the many years that I've owned my DS, I've only gotten like five streetpasses. The last time I had a street pass was probably two years ago.


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm never allowed to bring my 3ds out, so maybe I have to leave the Streetpass Badge out :c


----------



## sickbullet (Oct 3, 2015)

Has to be street passer for me it's just impossible these days, also weed puller is very tiresome but I'll get it one day, I have my beach full with flowers and I just pick the wilted ones and then top them up from the island.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 3, 2015)

The streetpass badge is hard if you live where no one is playing the game.  Now that I have extra 3DS I can tag myself.  Just need gold.
The hardest badge for me was the fish amount caught badge.  I always throw the line in to the right or left of the fish.
Another one that is boring is the host badge.  My main town would have been done sooner but it's off limits to online visitors.
To finish it up the mayor from my other town dropped by when I had an early moveout.  It takes along time to connect and finish 50 visits.


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 3, 2015)

The most tedious for me is the, Expert Bug Catcher and Expert Fisherman! It gets boring and its not as easy as the weed puller gold badge! I actually love the island medal badge! If you play through club tortimer or 2 people on the island yours its easy to stack up on the medals especially if its the tuna/shark catching tour!!


----------



## FallenStars (Oct 3, 2015)

I wish i could choose more than one. There are so many that are solo difficult.


----------



## Zandy (Oct 3, 2015)

Haha, I picked the Expert Dreamer one before I realized that there was a badge for Streetpass.  I'd change my vote if I could though, since I got the game rather late (late spring this year) and have Streetpassed 0 people xP.


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Oct 3, 2015)

Streetpass. I have Bronze, but...


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 4, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Soshi (Oct 4, 2015)

i voted for street pass but then i remembered that even though i restarted my town last month i already have bronze. leaving the house finally paid off! xD gold medalist is going to be so tedious D:


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 4, 2015)

Soshi said:


> i voted for street pass but then i remembered that even though i restarted my town last month i already have bronze. leaving the house finally paid off! xD gold medalist is going to be so tedious D:



You're very lucky to get the streetpass bagde! xD Some even take a year to get bronze xD, If I tried to get bronze it would take bout 5 years, but yeah, The medalist bagde keeps coming for everyone.


----------



## Uly (Oct 4, 2015)

Expert weed puller for me! Especially since I have beautiful town on


----------



## oukin (Oct 4, 2015)

Definitely Expert Streerpasser for me @_@! Since getting the game when it came out, I STILL don't even have the Bronze badge.. I live in a rural area, so Streetpasses are pretty much impossible to get unless I go to the city hours away or travel.. even then, I hardly get enough Streetpasses to get near the Bronze! =P 

As for other badges, I'd say the Catalog badge is extremely difficult (from what I've read it's actually required closer to 90% complete instead of 80%..), while the Expert Bell Saver badge seems impossible from the rate I've been saving.. mostly from buying all the ridiculously expensive Gracie items to get the catalog badge before they go out of season, LOL~


----------



## roseflower (Oct 4, 2015)

I voted for the Expert Streetpasser badge because it feels like it`s impossible to achieve for me, 
and I still need 20 streetpasses for even the bronze badge, it is very frustrating.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 5, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## butterflygems31 (Oct 5, 2015)

I voted for the expert streetpass badge as well. I did get the bronze in under a year of actually trying, but I went out of my way several times like walking back and forth hoping to collect some tags. For actually playing the game, gold medalist badge is a tedious process. It took a long time and had to set aside little goals plus keep track of how many medals I spent to avoid playing more than necessary.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 5, 2015)

butterflygems31 said:


> I voted for the expert streetpass badge as well. I did get the bronze in under a year of actually trying, but I went out of my way several times like walking back and forth hoping to collect some tags. For actually playing the game, gold medalist badge is a tedious process. It took a long time and had to set aside little goals plus keep track of how many medals I spent to avoid playing more than necessary.



Ahh, the streetpass bagde. I wonder how Nintendo thought we could streetpass 1000 people... Who own a 3ds, and animal crossing. But talking about medals, I remember this one time, I sat for some hours gathering over 500 medals. It was such a though task, since that I've only been on 2 - 4 tours, I despise tours! xD


----------



## mintellect (Oct 5, 2015)

STREETPASS. That's probably the only badge I'll never get. For most of my time with the game it's been off because I don't want to get voids.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Oct 5, 2015)

Streetpass, Host and Visitor. Those are the one that don't depend on yourself completely so those are the hardest, the other ones are just a matter of time and dedication


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 6, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 6, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 7, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Rasha (Oct 7, 2015)

I've never streetpassed before because the 3ds (and nintendo in general) isn't exactly hot stuff here.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 7, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I've never streetpassed before because the 3ds (and nintendo in general) isn't exactly hot stuff here.



That's the same reason I'm not getting any streetpasses where I live... If anything, the PS is the "Only" acceptable thing where I live. xD Atleast according to all of my friends, cousins and even strangers.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 7, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Kristen (Oct 7, 2015)

For me, it's streetpass because I've only ever gotten one streetpass, which was my brother. I live basically in the middle of nowhere and never pass anyone else with ACNL.

I don't really like the badge stuff 'cause some of them are so hard to get, but for people who want to get 100% I can see how they would want to make a good challenge. Trying to fill up the badge page can get boring after a while though.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 8, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## matt (Oct 8, 2015)

Surprised people put streetpass gold...I have the gold...I guess it just depends on your streetpass location where you are...
For me its the dreamer badge sandman


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 8, 2015)

Gold streetpass. I live in the country, and even in the surrounding towns not many people seem carry their DS's around. Sometimes I get lucky if I visit a Nintendo Zone, but I don't do that often. I've got silver now though and I'm happy with that ^_^


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 8, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 9, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## cinny (Oct 9, 2015)

street pass for sure, no one in my area seems to own a ds or acnl... esp when I go out I barely get anything lol.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 9, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 10, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Moose716 (Oct 10, 2015)

expert streetpasser. I can never find people to streetpass with. thew only two i have are from friends


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 10, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 11, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## HHoney (Oct 11, 2015)

I live in a decently sized major metropolitan area. On my 3DS I have streetpassed with people nearly 1000 times.

I don't even have the bronze Streetpass badge.

Now I am even looking up any anime conventions coming to town in the hopes of getting at least Bronze someday.  
Le sigh.  *Blathers SIGH*** H-o-o-o-o-o-o


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 11, 2015)

I live in a poor city where people who do have a 3DS generally play very little kid games or sports games. Literally, I streetpassed 6 people today and all of them played Fifa as their last game played.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 12, 2015)

Streetpass seems to be the CLEAR winner of the hardest gold bagde to get, but I still want more of a difference between the others, so I'll keep the poll going!


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 13, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 13, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## creamyy (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't think I will ever get any streetpasser badge because I can't even get one streetpass no matter where I go.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 13, 2015)

creamyy said:


> I don't think I will ever get any streetpasser badge because I can't even get one streetpass no matter where I go.



Holy canoli


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 14, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Cobra (Oct 14, 2015)

Am I the only one upset that Phineas is not a Badger?? Also I'm one of those people who lives out in the country and has never done any streetpass anything.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 14, 2015)

Streetpasser for sure. I barely get any streetpasses, not to mention Animal Crossing ones.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 14, 2015)

Cobra said:


> Am I the only one upset that Phineas is not a Badger?? Also I'm one of those people who lives out in the country and has never done any streetpass anything.



Yeah, it would make sense AND it would be a pun if he was a bagder.

Btw I'm surprised no one is voting for the expert refurbisher, even though it's not that hard you still have to wait over 100 hours to get the gold bagde.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 15, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## trela_karo (Oct 15, 2015)

Expert streetpass for me as Nintendo in my country is really not popular and in my town there are maybe 4-5 more people who have 3dses (town of 100k)-maybe if i had second console and game it would be easier.
Then probably expert baloon shooter and host as it's really tedious.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 15, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 15, 2015)

I have the Beautiful Town Ordinance in effect, so it will probably take years to get a weeding badge.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 15, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I have the Beautiful Town Ordinance in effect, so it will probably take years to get a weeding badge.



Yeah, I have the same problem! xD


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 16, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 16, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Toadette (Oct 17, 2015)

I never run into people with streetpass


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 17, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 18, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 18, 2015)

I find it hilarious that the _Expert Streetpasser_ is dwarfing all the other polls XD


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 18, 2015)

LovelyLavender said:


> I find it hilarious that the _Expert Streetpasser_ is dwarfing all the other polls XD



Yeah, I didn't expect and overwhelming majority to vote for the street pass bagde! xD


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 18, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Inka (Oct 19, 2015)

I feel like every badge that requires other people (streetpass, traveling to other towns) is unreachable for me


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 19, 2015)

Inka said:


> I feel like every badge that requires other people (streetpass, traveling to other towns) is unreachable for me



Yeah, those bagdes rely quiet alot on other people,  the same as the "God host" bagde. x(


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 22, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Oct 22, 2015)

Probably the balloon shooter. I almost never have my slingshot on me when one goes by. :\


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 23, 2015)

Blue-Ninja said:


> Probably the balloon shooter. I almost never have my slingshot on me when one goes by. :\



Finally some one who voted for something other than the streetbagde, I should've made this multiple choice! xD


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 24, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 25, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 26, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 28, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 4, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 5, 2015)

-
--
-|-
_-||-_
*_--|||--_*
*-~BUMP~-* 
*-~||||~-*
-~||~-
-~|~-
--
-​


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 7, 2015)

Bloop, didn't feel like bumping, so I'm "Blooping".


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 7, 2015)

I want this to bhave over 200 votes before 1st of december. but yeah, buh-bye


----------



## otomatoe (Nov 7, 2015)

Streetpass for me is the hardest since in my country 3ds player is somewhat uncommon, and animal crossing player is rare.. out of 30 streetpass I got (take me 6+ months to get 30 streetpass anyway), only 4-ish played animal crossing. I seriously gave up on that badge soon after I know there's a badge require streetpass lol


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 7, 2015)

otomatoe said:


> Streetpass for me is the hardest since in my country 3ds player is somewhat uncommon, and animal crossing player is rare.. out of 30 streetpass I got (take me 6+ months to get 30 streetpass anyway), only 4-ish played animal crossing. I seriously gave up on that badge soon after I know there's a badge require streetpass lol



Lool, streetpass badge is a badge that should regulate to how many active streetpasses you get. Then it should regullate the number you need to get gold, than it would be easier.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 8, 2015)

Bleh


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 8, 2015)

Hoo Haa, Ho ha. Na nana naa na naa naa nana naa na!


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 8, 2015)

Gold medalist, that just seems like a headache.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Nov 8, 2015)

I think it goes without saying that getting the gold streetpass badge is near impossible if you know anyone with a 3DS and ACNL.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 8, 2015)

AkiBear said:


> Gold medalist, that just seems like a headache.



Yah!  Someone who agrees with mee! Dd

- - - Post Merge - - -



Arcticfox5 said:


> I think it goes without saying that getting the gold streetpass badge is near impossible if you know anyone with a 3DS and ACNL.



Buuut, I can't help but agrre with weveryone who thinks streetpass is a hard badge tp get


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 10, 2015)

p?
phiop


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 10, 2015)

I think the host one is hardest. Though that may just be because I'm antisocial. But I really want the train station upgrade....


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 10, 2015)

nerdatheart9490 said:


> I think the host one is hardest. Though that may just be because I'm antisocial. But I really want the train station upgrade....



Yeah! xD i just had one of my RL friends come over 100 times instead of doing actual stuff online.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 10, 2015)

drhjtdkghk


----------



## Minerva (Nov 10, 2015)

The gold medalist; I just don't have the patience to keep playing island games for so long.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 10, 2015)

Minerva said:


> The gold medalist; I just don't have the patience to keep playing island games for so long.



"Egg"-"sack"-ly Come learn more terrible puns that aren't funny from the boogie man, a.k.a cool guy, a.k.a metalman a.k.a slayer a.k.a chocofruit


----------



## Grot (Nov 10, 2015)

I have 200+ streetpasses from my brother. e.e 
I'd say Gold Medalist because if do you the Tuna Kahuna Tour for medals, it's 25 hours until you get 5,000 medals. Oh yeah. That doesn't sound like a lot for the people with 1000+ hours logged into the game, but that's literally 25 hours of the same tour. that would get very boring very fast e.e


----------



## Viena (Nov 10, 2015)

Streetpass definitely! I live in a small town where hardly anyone has a 3ds, I get one MAYBE when I go out. 
So to get a lot I have to travel far into the city.
I only just got bronze and that was from my brother recently getting a 3ds..xD So I doubt I'll run into gold anytimeeee soon~ 

As hard as streetpass I think also Bell saver, I've only ever got bronze, and I'm not a huge money person


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 11, 2015)

bump


----------



## Mayuulin (Nov 11, 2015)

Streetpasser! Nintendo is not so popular in our country. You can't get this badge only by random passes. And even though there're some streetpass gatherings in our town I'm too shy to participate and not sure if there're many people with NL.

The second place - Weed Puller. I do not tt but keep my town with Not-So-Beautiful ordinances. Nevertheless weeds are pretty rare guests.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 11, 2015)

Mayuulin said:


> Streetpasser! Nintendo is not so popular in our country. You can't get this badge only by random passes. And even though there're some streetpass gatherings in our town I'm too shy to participate and not sure if there're many people with NL.
> 
> The second place - Weed Puller. I do not tt but keep my town with Not-So-Beautiful ordinances. Nevertheless weeds are pretty rare guests.



Yeh dats de same problem with my country, nintendo isn't very popular. and so far out of like every single one of my friends, 2 have 3ds's


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 11, 2015)

The weed one is a pain because I keep my town in the beautiful ordinance. I did get bronze by visiting a cycling town on this forum though. The island medal one is also hard because a lot of the tours are kind of annoying.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 11, 2015)

TykiButterfree said:


> The weed one is a pain because I keep my town in the beautiful ordinance. I did get bronze by visiting a cycling town on this forum though. The island medal one is also hard because a lot of the tours are kind of annoying.



Yeh bruh taht sewpour kewl maen


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 11, 2015)

Grot said:


> I have 200+ streetpasses from my brother. e.e
> I'd say Gold Medalist because if do you the Tuna Kahuna Tour for medals, it's 25 hours until you get 5,000 medals. Oh yeah. That doesn't sound like a lot for the people with 1000+ hours logged into the game, but that's literally 25 hours of the same tour. that would get very boring very fast e.e



u r an awesome person, and I believe dat u can do it. Lol noticed vegemite in your user title, do you like it? xD


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 11, 2015)

bumpo rumpo


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 11, 2015)

I think the streetpass badge is hard to get if you don't have friends irl who play ACNL and/or don't live in an area where people carry their 3DS around with them. The most streetpasses I've gotten in a day was 11 and that was about 2 weeks ago, and I haven't gotten any more since then. I'm trying hard for the bronze badge and I know it's gonna take a while, and gold is just a pipe dream for me.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 12, 2015)

AkiBear said:


> I think the streetpass badge is hard to get if you don't have friends irl who play ACNL and/or don't live in an area where people carry their 3DS around with them. The most streetpasses I've gotten in a day was 11 and that was about 2 weeks ago, and I haven't gotten any more since then. I'm trying hard for the bronze badge and I know it's gonna take a while, and gold is just a pipe dream for me.



Yeh, de striitpaes 1 is reely hard, specially in yi case, but 11 in 1 day is alot for me, the most I got in one day was about 1,5 yrs ago and it  was 3.


----------



## elchrissy (Nov 12, 2015)

Streetpasser. It's hard to get unless you live in the middle of a huge metropolis.


----------



## ashjaed (Nov 12, 2015)

Why did I move from the city to a rural town?? I would get 10 street passes a day where I lived and now I literally do not get any.

I would have to say the street pass and medals badges would probably be a tie. But I have no interest in the balloon items... So there's also the balloon popping one!!


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 12, 2015)

blop


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 12, 2015)

ashjaed said:


> Why did I move from the city to a rural town?? I would get 10 street passes a day where I lived and now I literally do not get any.
> 
> I would have to say the street pass and medals badges would probably be a tie. But I have no interest in the balloon items... So there's also the balloon popping one!!



Because, peace and quite is the best.

- - - Post Merge - - -



elchrissy said:


> Streetpasser. It's hard to get unless you live in the middle of a huge metropolis.



Yeh bruh, dats sum dope info, ryt naow aem taipeeng teepeekal intornaet languaeg. Tokyo is probably the best city, in the world, to get streetpasses in.


----------



## WynterFrost (Nov 12, 2015)

Probably the expert host one for me unless I turned my town into a cycling one but that's not going to happen


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 13, 2015)

WynterFrost said:


> Probably the expert host one for me unless I turned my town into a cycling one but that's not going to happen



Yeh, that badge relies quiet alot on other people.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 13, 2015)

blumpo rump tuy fkkfyuk


----------



## Wimew (Nov 13, 2015)

For me it's the bugs and fish    I have yet to catch any fish that are Very Hard to catch   I"m also having a hard time with the bee


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Nov 13, 2015)

The Streetpass is the hardest, but I also hate the weed pulling one, because I just never have weeds! The expert diver is also a pain, because I don't like diving!


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 14, 2015)

bumpity bumpy bump.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 14, 2015)

erghjy9o0?uyhfranceflagfacebookthingisuselessetrreyjktyweawe


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 14, 2015)

bump


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 15, 2015)

jhghjk bump


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 17, 2015)

Right now I'm just looking for votes, so no need to write. but if you write, it's ok, I like hearing other peoples' opinions!


----------



## Kristen (Nov 17, 2015)

I love how most people voted for Expert Streetpasser. Now that I'm trying to fill out my badge card thingy, I can really see how hard it is. I barely streetpass anyone.

The others are possible to do by yourself. Streetpass and host/travelling badges require other people. That's why I think they're the hardest; you may not have other people to play with or streetpass regularly. With online forums, the host badge is made a little easier, but it's still no walk in the park like I'm finding some of the others are.


----------



## louise23 (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't like the badge where you have to get all of the fish bugs etc or the badge where you have to weed towns


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 18, 2015)

stargate said:


> I love how most people voted for Expert Streetpasser. Now that I'm trying to fill out my badge card thingy, I can really see how hard it is. I barely streetpass anyone.
> 
> The others are possible to do by yourself. Streetpass and host/travelling badges require other people. That's why I think they're the hardest; you may not have other people to play with or streetpass regularly. With online forums, the host badge is made a little easier, but it's still no walk in the park like I'm finding some of the others are.



Yeh! xD It's a hard badge to get. And badges can have to include actions of other people are just harder in general! xD I don't know how nintendo thought the requirements for the streetpass badge was a good idea.

- - - Post Merge - - -



louise23 said:


> I don't like the badge where you have to get all of the fish bugs etc or the badge where you have to weed towns



Yeh, the catch all bugs and shiz badges take over a year if you aren't TT'ing, and I'm a purist so I'm refuse to TT. So it took over a year for me. xD And the weeds r just dumb


----------



## Romaki (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah, there's no way I could ever meet 1000 other Animal Crossing player while taking my DS with me for shopping or something like that.


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 18, 2015)

Streetpass was easy for me, but I hate the Dream Suite so that's going to be the biggest pain. That or the tours medals one, since I don't really go to the island that much.


----------



## mayortash (Nov 18, 2015)

Annika said:


> Yeah, there's no way I could ever meet 1000 other Animal Crossing player while taking my DS with me for shopping or something like that.



You say that... I took my DS with me shopping at the farmers market a few weeks ago and got 10 street passes! Not all of them AC (I think 4 AC) but 10 normal street passes!


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 22, 2015)

boomp


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 22, 2015)

"Stop waving you banana at me, I don't even want it- *A BOOOP*! Just kidding, I got it, *BLURGLURHLURLURGHLURGLURLURH*!"

If you know where that is from, my guess is you've watched some "Try not to laugh" challenge videos.


----------



## gameboy (Nov 22, 2015)

Hands down, the expert streetpass one. I don't even have the bronze badge for it. My friend recommended going to comic con or another con but I haven't been to one in years. I'm going to try taking my 3DS to the mall or theaters but I think in general, people don't think to bring their 3DS and leave it on standby.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 23, 2015)

bump


----------



## Amphibian (Nov 23, 2015)

Streetpass definitely, the only way to get that badge (even the bronze one) in my area is to use Homepass


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 23, 2015)

bUmp


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 23, 2015)

Sometimes I feel like I'm the only person in my entire state to own a 3Ds (I know I'm not, but it feels that way!) Every time I go out, I don't get any street passes. I've even brought my 3Ds to crowded places like a football game, the zoo, plays, the circus... Not a single streetpass at any of those places. *sigh*


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 25, 2015)

AAAAAAAAAAARRRGH bump goes around and comes around


----------



## Kristen (Nov 25, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> Yeh! xD It's a hard badge to get. And badges can have to include actions of other people are just harder in general! xD I don't know how nintendo thought the requirements for the streetpass badge was a good idea.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



They included the streetpass one and stuff because this game was made in Japan. I've seen people say they can streetpass 100+ people in Japan in a day. So when they had that badge included, they figured it would be easy. They didn't take into account the people in North America, Australia, Europe, etc. who either live in rural areas or just generally can't streetpass many people.
They did the same thing for the Eon Ticket in Pokemon Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire; they distributed the ticket through streetpass only. So many people complained and some even used Homepass (a workaround of streetpass, to "pass" people via the Internet) in order to get the Eon Ticket. Later on, they released a code specifically for it, probably because of the difficulty everyone else was having in order to obtain it.

I don't think that they know the situation of people in other parts of the world so they can't take us into consideration when they plan these things.

This isn't stuff I know for sure, just speculation on my part.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twisterheart said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm the only person in my entire state to own a 3Ds (I know I'm not, but it feels that way!) Every time I go out, I don't get any street passes. I've even brought my 3Ds to crowded places like a football game, the zoo, plays, the circus... Not a single streetpass at any of those places. *sigh*



I feel like people are not likely to bring their DS to those places because they'll be a little busy doing other things.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 26, 2015)

This is almost over. Only 5 days to go.


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 26, 2015)

Expert Streetpasser. I haven't even gotten the first bronze badge of that one.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 27, 2015)

Becca617 said:


> Expert Streetpasser. I haven't even gotten the first bronze badge of that one.



Expert streetpassser indeed


----------



## TamaMushroom (Nov 27, 2015)

I voted the expert catalog collector, it seems to be the hardest one to get without any outside help. trying to catalog every single item would be near impossible to even think of.

I live in one of the biggest cities in the US, so the street pass ones were fairly easy.


----------



## smileorange (Nov 27, 2015)

Streetpass, definitely, because I've yet to find anyone who plays it near my location. 

But in game, I would have to say the diving badges just because I am terrible at it. The whole process is really tedious because I have to go and get my wetsuit, empty my pockets, go the island, and when I finally get to the island there's hardly anything to catch and I keep letting them get away. Ugh.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 28, 2015)

People who need street passes: 1. Go to McDonald's and Home Depot...you get lots! 2. If you have more than one game and DS in your house, play ACNL on both and frequently check the HHA. Duplicates do count!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 28, 2015)

The Dreaming one was annoying for me to get


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 28, 2015)

oath2order said:


> The Dreaming one was annoying for me to get



YES! I have almost all gold....except that stupid dreamer badge! Still bronze. I just read (about a month ago) that you have to type in the DA for it to count! Ugh!


----------



## FelicityShadow (Nov 28, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> YES! I have almost all gold....except that stupid dreamer badge! Still bronze. I just read (about a month ago) that you have to type in the DA for it to count! Ugh!



I've been working on the dreamer badge and I regularly just tell Luna that it is up to her. Right now I have a silver badge. It just takes a lot of dreaming. I'm not liking this badge either.


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 29, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> YES! I have almost all gold....except that stupid dreamer badge! Still bronze. I just read (about a month ago) that you have to type in the DA for it to count! Ugh!



Don't worry that's not true, I almost never have typed a DA and I got bronze.


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 29, 2015)

?Bump?


----------



## Classygirl (Nov 29, 2015)

I am glad you made this thread, and thanks for the tips on making certain badges easier to get..I honestly didn't know there was a KK Slider Fan badge until I read your post. With my new town I am definitely going to make this and completing everything a big goal and will keep you I formed..I don't really street pass so am not even sure how you get that one, is it visiting homes and ordering or actually carrying around your ds and passing people I don't do that much take it with me..unless out of town or something.


----------



## Knopekin (Nov 29, 2015)

I voted for Dreaming Badge before, but I'd like to formally change my vote to Island Medals Badge. The Island games are so, so tedious, and you need so many medals to get the gold badge...

The Catalogue Collector one is surprisingly hard, though. I buy out Super T&T every day (and have been for months) and buy all the stuff I don't recognise from the HHA (I've got a ton of streetpasses, the Gold SP badge is pretty easy where I live), and haven't gotten the silver badge yet...


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 30, 2015)

bump


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 30, 2015)

Bump, these are the last bumps.


----------



## Hippie (Nov 30, 2015)

I wanna say it's a tie for me between the dream badge and the street pass badge 
 The dream one takes so so long and is super tedious and expensive. 
 As for the street pass one, no one in my village has a 3DS! The chances of finding someone is just so slim >~<


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 30, 2015)

bump


----------



## Chocofruit (Nov 30, 2015)

vump


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 1, 2015)

The streetpass one. I live in a town where I never met so much people which also plays Animal Crossing
and/or have streetpass for this activated. I don't have even the bronze one yet. I think I would never get 
this badge...


----------



## Chocofruit (Dec 1, 2015)

bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG DA POLL CLOSED.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you to everyone who participated in this. I has been great, though I didn't answer most of the later replies, it was because, I just felt like I couldn't really come up with any input. But, thank you to everyone.

I will now go on to update the Official badge post's poll area.


----------

